# How to keep warm



## brandon327 (Aug 26, 2013)

How do you keep your goats warm after shearing them for a show this time of year?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How cold is your weather?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

It's awful late in the season for a show! Is this a "fuzzy" show, where you are supposed to leave them unclipped? I don't usually shave kids much even for May shows. My sister made some great goat blankets with a waterproof outside and fleece inside when it gets really cold. I am sure you can buy ones just like these!


----------



## brandon327 (Aug 26, 2013)

It is mid 30's here tonight. It is the end of our showing season here. Our show season starts about July or so and runs until the Dixie national in February.


----------



## brandon327 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a sheep sock on them and a fleece blanket under that for tonight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That should be good.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok that is just crazy. I have never heard of a show year like that. What kinda goats are you showing and where are you located?

On a personal note, I wouldnt shave after Aug or Sept. Regardless of how late the show season was. Id show em with their hair long


----------



## brandon327 (Aug 26, 2013)

We are in Mississippi


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

If it's a market goat I get the shaving. It's in the rules. I would put a sock or two and a blanket on shaved goats when it was 30 or below


----------



## brandon327 (Aug 26, 2013)

They are market goats.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes use socks and blankets !


----------

